# thunderbird 3



## Shura (Dec 14, 2009)

WTF?

I update ports tree and see /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird3
Ok, but when I tried to make it, port downloaded version 2.00.23.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't see any *mail/thunerbird3*
Just updated ports tree again [today]...


Yup, Makefile is probably copied from v2....
Will be fixed probably in few days


----------



## Dru (Dec 14, 2009)

Thunderbird 3 is only at RC2 it appears, it wouldnt be in the ports already, I would think.

I dont have a 3 here either, but last updated on 12/6.


----------



## Shura (Dec 14, 2009)

A minute ago:


```
shura [/home/shura]$ sudo portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Mon Dec 14 08:54:40 MSK 2009 to Mon Dec 14 11:53:51 MSK 2009.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 10 patches.....10 done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 1 new ports or files... done.
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/dns/Makefile
/usr/ports/dns/bind9/
/usr/ports/dns/bind94/
/usr/ports/dns/bind95/
/usr/ports/dns/bind96/
/usr/ports/dns/bind97/
/usr/ports/net/spserver/
/usr/ports/security/fwbuilder-devel/
/usr/ports/security/libfwbuilder-devel/
/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-Radius-Server/
/usr/ports/security/sudosh3/
Building new INDEX files... done.
shura [/home/shura]$ cd /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird3
shura [/usr/ports/mail/thunderbird3]$
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

The first thing you saw was a _repocopy_ from Thunderbird 2. The port is now in, but probably not distributed to all portsnap mirrors yet.

mail/thunderbird3


----------



## Shura (Dec 14, 2009)

thank you, I will install it tomorrow.


----------



## sim (Dec 15, 2009)

Just saw it flash by on a csup - am building now on amd64.... will report back.

sim


----------



## sim (Dec 16, 2009)

Sit rep:  Build failed last night.  csup'd and portupgraded -all this morning, now TB3 builds, installs and seems to run nicely.  Tip: Install the Mostly Crystal theme for better visual integration on KDE4 

sim


----------

